# hello



## flukenut (Mar 14, 2005)

Just found this site 
I am from central N.J.fish from Point pleasent to Sandy Hook
Just wanted to Hello


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

A hearty welcome from Maryland Flukenut, lots of info, and some real good information!

Have Jeep will travel  

Hey Flea, how about a waving hand icon to greet the newbies with?


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

welcome,i'm from jersey too,won't be long now.


----------



## djcoast (Feb 26, 2005)

welcome, new to the site myself, glad to see some more people postin


----------



## poejace (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm knew to this site also 
I'm in Mt. OLive. I fish that area quite often mostly Sandy Hook but also Belmar and Spring Lake. Maybe we'll cross paths

Tight Lines

Joe


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Welcome to all newbee and like is was stated earlier lots of info and feel free to jump around to different regions that people are great and will treat you like family and please post any fishing reports good or bad and again welcome and enjoy this great site


----------



## belmartommy (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm from Montville but have a summer home in Belmar. Fish the Shark River and the surf in Belmar, maybe we'll see each other out there.


----------

